# Smokies Spring Slam 4/27/2014



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Double point MECA event in Knoxville. Sponsored by the Sound Factory. We will have canopy tents setup in case of rain or too much sun. I should have a new Demo disc by then to hand out to people that want a copy. Hope to have a great turnout at this one. 

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/4-27-14TN.jpg


----------



## Edward Conley (Mar 27, 2014)

I also want to search the canopy tents after lot of struggle i find the best one i have Lancer but i have no canopy for the rain or sun..This link is superb and i really impressed with this link..


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks like Harpers auto square will be hosting a Cars and Coffee meeting that morning too. Their event is from 8-11 in West Town Mall parking lot. They usually have quite a few exotic cars. https://www.facebook.com/events/219731038228323/


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Two weeks to go. I anyone from out of town going to make the trip for this show?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Would love to make the trip out but will not be able to make this one.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I understand Kevin. It would be a long trip for you.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I might be able to make this show.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

wdemetrius1 said:


> I might be able to make this show.


We would love to have you there sir!


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I would love to make the show, but unfortunately i have to work. Maybe I can make the next one.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

We will be hosting another one in August


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Are you guys using the new disc yet for judging?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

They did not use it at the last contest I attended. I hope they use it this weekend though.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Who is judging?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

A new guy named Allen is supposed to be judging. I have not met him yet.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Alan is an SPL judge I thought?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

He is indeed. It looks like they have changed the SQ judge to Chris Gregory though.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

If I can get sound by Saturday night I hope to be there with my new ride long with my team mate Dee.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Marks new ride is going to be really nice !!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Melodic Acoustic said:


> If I can get sound by Saturday night I hope to be there with my new ride long with my team mate Dee.


Mark, even if you can't get sound come on up. We will have a few very experienced installers at the show. We will make sure you get playing and get judged. If you need my phone# just pm me.


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

How did it go?
It was a beautiful day for it.

Wish I had showed up.
Will try again next time.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

27th is tomorrow?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The show is tomorrow.


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Geez I am really messed up 
I looked at the flyer - looked at the date on the lower right of my PC and thought I had it figured out.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Was good getting out in the lanes finally. Hope to see everyone again soon.

K


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for making the trip sir. It was good to see you again.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I hate that I missed it. I'm hoping to make the next one.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

We hope to see you soon.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I still haven't figures out which name on here goes to which person.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

KP said:


> I still haven't figures out which name on here goes to which person.


Sorry about that. We will have to introduce ourselves more formally next time.


----------

